# weird parkway connector to hook hose up to?



## stanowen (Apr 24, 2009)

Just bought a piece of commercial property. It has a parkway with grass, trees, and bushes. There's no hosebib on that side of the building, but there is an in ground connector that I haven't got a clue how to hook up to. It's got a brass spring loaded cap you flip backwards, then you can look straight down inside what looks like a ordinary pipe. I'm assuming I need some sort of special fitting thats like a pipe extension that then has the hosebib on top. What the heck am I looking for?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Does it look like one of these?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I just lol'ed. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

you need to be looking for a plumbing contractor-get lost!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats the most silliest thing I have ever read. Everybody knows what that is. Its a.......................................................


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

You need to create a siphon. Wrap your lips around the pipe and suck hard. That'll save ya from calling one of us expensive plumbers.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Thats the most silliest thing I have ever read. Everybody knows what that is. Its a.......................................................


Artesian well. Make sure that brass lid stays flipped down. You WILL flood the whole area if it is allowed to be lifted up.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i once had a old girlfreind who could create a siphon!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

:noon't lead this guy astray, couple sharkbites, and a dresser coupling. Hook that bad boy right up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

stanowen said:


> Just bought a piece of commercial property. It has a parkway with grass, trees, and bushes. There's no hosebib on that side of the building, but there is an in ground connector that I haven't got a clue how to hook up to. It's got a brass spring loaded cap you flip backwards, then you can look straight down inside what looks like a ordinary pipe. I'm assuming I need some sort of special fitting thats like a pipe extension that then has the hosebib on top. What the heck am I looking for?


 Oh yeah, who the heck calls it a parkway? I thought he bought some road or someting.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey airgap dont forget the silicone on the dresser coupling--roostduck probaly has some silicone left over from that kitchen sink job,


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

I have the adaptor for that (3), get my info off my site and send me $367.00 plus $33.00 for shipping and I will send you the stuff. :thumbsup: Pay no attention to the other guys here, they didn't take their meds today...I'll hook ya up bro...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

stanowen said:


> Just bought a piece of commercial property. It has a parkway with grass, trees, and bushes. There's no hosebib on that side of the building, but there is an in ground connector that I haven't got a clue how to hook up to. It's got a brass spring loaded cap you flip backwards, then you can look straight down inside what looks like a ordinary pipe. I'm assuming I need some sort of special fitting thats like a pipe extension that then has the hosebib on top. What the heck am I looking for?


Here's a quarter, buy yourself a clue.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.terrylove.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28487

I guess he figured he'd better cover all his bases.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

It is part of a old rainbird sprinkler system.

It is an impact style sprinkler that you would push in and turn to lock it in place. There is probably pressure on the systemto that point unless the meter has been pulled or other wise shut off

You might check the rainbird site to see if any are still available.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

airgap said:


> :noon't lead this guy astray, couple sharkbites, and a dresser coupling. Hook that bad boy right up.:thumbsup:


 heck ya protech could get you set up with that real quick haahaha


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

you sure are a mouthy one tonight Kyle. Riding the cotton pony or something?


----------



## MT Plumber (May 9, 2009)

Don't open it, ever!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The threadstarter is a DIYer. He's not coming back. There's no need for replies, unless it's to add more funny stuff:laughing:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

hahahha the cotton pony , that is hilarious i just looked up what that meant, ive never heard that before... but anyways sorry about the attitude, i just dont like sharkbites , and i figured id stir the pot a little bit , its been a little dead around here lately


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

no harm no foul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> hahahha the cotton pony , that is hilarious i just looked up what that meant, ive never heard that before... but anyways sorry about the attitude, i just dont like sharkbites , and i figured id stir the pot a little bit , its been a little dead around here lately


Yea we miss your brother Helgore...

Bout as much as a dose of the clap....:laughing:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

hahaha i bet, i couldnt believe he got banned, he was such a great contribution to the site


----------

